# Where I Play!



## HYTECH (Oct 15, 2012)

The corner of my shed that is not devoted to my pack rat hoarding of anything mechanical/electrical.


----------



## idahoan (Oct 15, 2012)

Nice shop Hytek,

It must not get cold where you live.

Dave


----------



## skyline1 (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi HYTECH

Nice playroom, I know what you mean about pack rat hoarding I cant resist useful looking bits and pieces either ! I don't see rusty bits of junk and dead electrical appliances I see engine components and possible "fixer uppers". It goes with the territory in this hobby I guess.

Regards Mark


----------



## HYTECH (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks guys! Yea Idahoan, it doesn't get too cold here in north central florida


----------

